# How to apply Indian PCC from SouthAfrica



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Does anyone know How to apply Indian PCC from SouthAfrica.

Thanks,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know How to apply Indian PCC from SouthAfrica.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi krrish.ram, 

I suggest contacting the Indian High Commission in Pretoria to assist you with your police clearance certificate. Telephone : +27 12 342 5392


----------

